# CPU fan grinding



## The-A-Team (Jan 25, 2010)

The fan in the back of my PC case I think its the power supply fan makes really loud grinding noises comparable to a blender on low power when I first turn my computer on. I found that a light tap on the back of the fan would make the noise go away but I have to hit it harder the more this happens. Do I need to get a new fan or is possible to clean it somehow so that the noise will stop?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo A-Team and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you checked to ensure that a cable or 'foreign object' isn't catching on the blades?

It is possible to re-oil the motor-bearings, but it's not really a permanent cure. After cleaning all the dust off, carefully peel the label off the central hub, you should see either the metal bearings or a plastic/rubber disc that protects the bearings. Carefully prise the disc out and apply approx 1/2 drip to the bearings and spin the fan with a finger to work the oil down. Replace protective disc and/or sticky label.

It's not a permanent cure, but it might quieten the fan down until you can get a replacement - Although if it's making a grinding noise, I'd suspect a broken bearing, which is irreparable.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

When a $10 fan starts making noises it shouldn't and removing any dust/debris doesn't correct it, I replace it. Just not worth fiddling with it. Considering you're speaking of the PS fan, why dismantle it twice?


----------

